# Can't update ports, with 9.0 version



## wmoreno3 (Oct 17, 2012)

```
server# portmanager -u -l
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 0
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 0
------------------------------------------------------------------------
portmanager 0.4.1_9: Collecting installed port data
------------------------------------------------------------------------
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 0
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Port Status Report
------------------------------------------------------------------------
========================================================================
portmanager 0.4.1_9 INFO: all ports are up to date
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't hijack an unrelated thread please. Split off to it's own thread.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2012)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/ports-mgmt/portmanager/Makefile?revision=303713&view=markup



> - Mark deprecated. portmanager does not support needed ports features
> such as MOVED, modifying origins. It is lacking an upstream and active
> contributions. It also lacks support for pkgng.
> 
> Consider using ports-mgmt/portmaster, ports-mgmt/portupgrade or pkgng.


----------



## wmoreno3 (Oct 19, 2012)

When

```
pkg_info
```
This information was displayed

```
pkg_info: the package info for package 'portmaster-3.14_5' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'portupgrade-2.4.10.2,2' is corrupt
```
explain me please ...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 19, 2012)

You can ignore (in most cases) the "corrupt" warnings; it can be fixed but that may be more trouble than it is worth... (I do not know a direct answer, sorry.)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2012)

Could it be from mixing pkgng with the older package tools?


----------



## wmoreno3 (Oct 20, 2012)

I implemented the following instructions: [CMD=]more /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]

```
20121015:
  AFFECTS: users of ports-mgmt/portmaster
  AUTHOR: bdrewery@FreeBSD.org

  Portmaster now supports pkgng. To use pkgng, enable the patch in the port,
  enable pkgng in your make.conf, and convert your existing /var/db/pkg
  database. Also see UPDATING entry 20121010 if you are on a recent CURRENT
  and do not want to use pkg.

  This is optional and not currently required.

  # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean
  # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster config build deinstall install clean
  # echo 'WITH_PKGNG=yes' >> /etc/make.conf
  # pkg2ng

20121015:
  AFFECTS: users of ports-mgmt/portupgrade
  AUTHOR: bdrewery@FreeBSD.org

  Portupgrade now supports pkgng. To use pkgng, enable it in your make.conf,
  and convert your databases.

  This is optional and not currently required.

  # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean
  # echo 'WITH_PKGNG=yes' >> /etc/make.conf
  # pkg2ng
  # pkgdb -fu
```
Next I updated ports by [CMD=]portsnap fetch update[/CMD]
And [CMD=]portmaster -a -i[/CMD]
Then when I used [CMD=]pkg_info[/CMD] displayed:

```
server# pkg_info
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openjdk6-b26_1' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'portmaster-3.14_5' is corrupt
pkg_info: the package info for package 'portupgrade-2.4.10.2,2' is corrupt
server#
```
Here is when I used [CMD=]pkg2ng[/CMD] information about 'openjdk6-b26_1' only, the last package update

```
server# pkg2ng
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openjdk6-b26_1' is corrupt
usage: pkg info <pkg-name>
       pkg info -a
       pkg info [-eDgxXdrlBsqOf] <pkg-name>
       pkg info [-drlBsqfR] -F <pkg-file>

For more information see 'pkg help info'.
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openjdk6-b26_1' is corrupt
make: don't know how to make showconfig. Stop
cat: /var/db/pkg/openjdk6-b26_1/+COMMENT: No such file or directory
pkg_info: the package info for package 'openjdk6-b26_1' is corrupt
egrep: /var/db/pkg/openjdk6-b26_1/+CONTENTS: No such file or directory
pkg: open(/tmp/pkg2ng8deia/+DESC): No such file or directory
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
Registration of openjdk6-b26_1 failed.
name: openjdk6
version: b26_1
origin:
comment: |
  maintainer:
prefix:
licenselogic: single
deps:
...
```
This information is about the new ports that are updating after the new ports tool was implemented, when type [CMD=]pkg info[/CMD], there is no problem


----------

